
S&P: UK likely to lose AAA credit rating - vincent_s
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/sp-says-uk-to-lose-top-credit-rating-after-vote-to-leave-the-eu-reports-a7099581.html
======
viraptor
[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/sp-says-
uk-t...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/sp-says-uk-to-lose-
top-credit-rating-after-vote-to-leave-the-eu-reports-a7099581.html) for a
longer article (ft is paywalled and 2 paragraphs only)

(sending dang signal)

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed it to that from
[https://next.ft.com/content/6a74d22c-b399-3da2-a86c-476bd27e...](https://next.ft.com/content/6a74d22c-b399-3da2-a86c-476bd27e7483).

------
jabbernotty
Apparently we cannot read this article without a payed account.

~~~
jabbernotty
I am not sure why my observation merits downvotes. The original artical was
indeed paywalled.

